# Declaring presence in Italy



## offtoitaly (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi folks.

I'll be applying for residency soon as an EU national in Italy, but first I'd like to submit my declaration of presence to the police. I have read that this is better to do as when it comes time to applying for residency, they don't ask for proof of how long I've been in the country and it avoids all that hassle.

Is this correct?

If so, I was just wondering if anyone can share their experience of submitting the declaration of presence? I know there's a form to fill out and submit but I just want to get an idea of what to expect. Do they just check it, file it and that's that, or do they ask any questions etc?

Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Never done so or heard of anyone doing so, but I think this is the official line . I would guess you need to go to the comune and ask the local police. Hopefully others will give their actual experience.


----------



## offtoitaly (Jan 28, 2017)

GeordieBorn said:


> Never done so or heard of anyone doing so, but I think this is the official line . I would guess you need to go to the comune and ask the local police. Hopefully others will give their actual experience.


Thanks for the info.

The reason I'm asking is that I've been renting an apartment in Italy for over a year now, but I've only ever visited it occasionally. Now I intend to move there for good.

I'm just wondering if, when I go to apply for residency, whether they might start asking questions about how long I've actually been in the country. Rather avoid the hassle of trying to prove it, unless there's unlikely to be any hassle and they don't care about that.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

As has been said elsewhere, they will not know (or likely care). After all if I'd been here on holiday several times (as we had) and then applied for residency it would be very much the same. Well apart from the rental, but even then we rented privately for near on 3 months prior to buying here. Then again we likely should have told them we were here, but I half guess it would be a shrug and "OK".


----------



## tucker.mansager (Mar 21, 2017)

So, when you bought you didn't have to show a visa or residency? I can see renting, as that can be kept quiet, but buying seems like it would be another issue, with all the notaries, etc, involved.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

tucker.mansager said:


> So, when you bought you didn't have to show a visa or residency? I can see renting, as that can be kept quiet, but buying seems like it would be another issue, with all the notaries, etc, involved.


Not too sure what you mean? You do not have to be resident here to buy... However it will cost a little more in tax to buy if you do not going intend to be resident within 18 months.


----------



## tucker.mansager (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you. I didn't know that you didn't have to be resident to buy. I hope this applies to US citizens and not just to EU citizens, do you happen to know?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

We have lots of Americans here, as well as quite a few Russians and other non-EU nationalities, I doubt many are resident, most are holiday homes.


----------

